# CHimbote - Just it.



## POZU

La Bahía de Chimbote es hermosa en forma e interesante en dimensiones (tal como se ve en las últimas fotos) lo malo es que el crecimiento desordenado de la ciudad la hizo poco apreciada y sumado a las antiguas fábricas de pescado instaladas en las mismas urbanizaciones, terminó por "matar" la linda bahía (por lo menos para los próximos 30 años...después de ese tiempo, no sé en qué condiciones estará...ojalá mejor)


----------



## Justdoit

*Aqui un regalito para aquellos que estamos lejos de este querido lugar, con todas sus cosas buenas o malas, por que nadie elije nacer en el lugar donde lo hace. pero si elije quererlo y conservarlo. :cheers: gentlemen and ladies, messieurs et dames, signore e gentiluomo, senhoras e cavalheiro con ustedes. Chimbote - Peru.* :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Justdoit

*Malecon Grau - Vista al Mar*

*Este es una vista al mar de chimbote, desde uno de los balcones del malecon Grau, parece como si estuviera en un barco* :lol:


----------



## Limeñito

Buena foto, muestra un mar y una paisaje recios.


----------



## CATEQUIL

Justdoit said:


> *El Gran Malecón Graú*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Esas fotos me parecen conocidas... si no fuera por el "JUSTDOIT" pensaria que son mias, sacadas de este thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383037
pero no creo... seria mucha coincidencia... verdad?hno:


----------



## xever_7

Limeñito said:


> Buena foto, muestra un mar y una paisaje recios.


No hay nada que ver en ese malecón más que una bahía sucia y cientos de "barcos" destartalados.


----------



## J Block

CATEQUIL said:


> Esas fotos me parecen conocidas... si no fuera por el "JUSTDOIT" pensaria que son mias, sacadas de este thread:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=383037
> pero no creo... seria mucha coincidencia... verdad?hno:


Plagio!


----------



## roberto_vp

No hay duda que son las mismas.. qué mal!


----------



## rafo18

Siempre es intersante ver fotos de Chimbote.

Esta bien, pero no deberian recargar tanto sus obras.


----------



## POZU

Hubo una apropiación ilícita de fotos, está clarísimo.


----------



## Limeñito

xever_7 said:


> No hay nada que ver en ese malecón más que una bahía sucia y cientos de "barcos" destartalados.


No sé si hay o no algo que ver; yo me refiero al paisaje.


----------



## La Tapada

Que interesante! Pense que la ciudad era en la playa pero me asombra ver tantas piedras tan cerca de la ciudad.


----------



## walter31

Justdoit said:


> *El Gran Malecón Graú*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Este enrocado de la bahía de Chimbote se realizó debido a la erosión de la línea costera desencadenada por una alteración de la dinámica de las aguas de la bahía, todo esto como consecuencia de haber destruido el cerro colorado para la construcción del muelle de ENAPU y de una plataforma en el norte de la bahía. Esto creo que los años 60. La imagen del Google Earth ilustra la ubicación del enorme muelle y la plataforma en cuestión.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Antes de la existencia de ese muelle, la playa era de arena, incluso hay imágenes de gente veraneando en el hotel de turistas en lo que ahora es la plaza Grau.


----------



## walter31

Ciertamente Chimbote es un ejemplo de un excelente entorno paisajístico echado a perder por el problema de los muelles que cité previamente y por la contaminación de la industria pesquera, la que no solo contamina el aire sino también las aguas de la bahía, que al ser bastante cerrada (x la presencia de islas) dificulta su depuración natural.
Contribuyo con una foto de la bahía de Chimbote, donde se aprecian sus bondades paisajísticas


----------



## cesar_BsAs

q belleza de ciudad, x lo q veo tmb lindas playas de arena blanca y obvio mar turquesa, esperamos con ansias mas fotos de la ciudad, sus alrededores, muy buenas gracias!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino

En el Perú tenemos pocas bahías de este tipo, una de ellas Ancón, que puede perderse con la construcción del nuevo terminal portuario.


----------



## Justdoit

*chimbote*

Hola muchachos, miren aqui encontre algunas fotitos de mi añorado Chimbote.
La Catedral de Chimbote, ubicado en plena Plaza de Armas.








Parte del Terminal Pesquero de Chimbote.


----------



## Justdoit

*My querido Chimbote*










Wuauuuu que hermosa foto, jamas pensaria que es Chimbote, pero como tuve la oportunidad de subir a lo alto del cerro de la juventud y ver desde ahi la ciudad, de verdad de dia es impresionante y ps de noche la foto lo dice todo. Buen aporte Walter.


----------



## skyscrapercity-CHB

Chimbote

Fotografias:

vivero de chimbote





































Bueno yo iva ha abrir un tema nuevo sobre chimbote pero no se que pasa que no me la aceptan porque llevo poco tiempo de momento voy poniendo estas fotografias saludos a todos.


----------



## Limeñito

Justdoit said:


> Wuauuuu que hermosa foto, jamas pensaria que es Chimbote, pero como tuve la oportunidad de subir a lo alto del cerro de la juventud y ver desde ahi la ciudad, de verdad de dia es impresionante y ps de noche la foto lo dice todo. Buen aporte Walter.


Esta foto es una belleza con todas sus letras.


----------



## RENOVADO

VISITANTE_ONLINE said:


> Saliendo a la Av. Argentina:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me informaron que este sería un centro comercial, corresponde a Urb. El Pacífico
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Con que garbo flamea esa bandera peruana!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pronto más imágenes...


Las pocas areas verdes con las que cuentan realmente estan descuidadas.....el pasto seco en la berma central y en algunas casas parece que a los dueños no les interesa mucho conservar bien su jardin.....todo realza con areas verdes bien cuidadas


----------



## luisinho81

Excelentes fotos, luce muy bonito Nuevo Chimbote. Recordemos que es una ciudad nueva. Pero de gente muy emprendedora.


----------



## JUANCHO

Se ve muy bien Nuevo Chimbote.


----------



## El Bajopontino

walter31 said:


> A mi me gusta bastante el paisaje de la Bahía de Chimbote. Por eso comparto esta bella foto que encontré en la web.
> 
> Saludos


Recién me doy cuenta del enorme potencial que tenía esta hermosísima bahía. Hubieramos podido tener nuestro propio Río de Janeiro.

Por otro lado, muy buena la variedad de fotos de Chimbote, se nota que va mejorando, aunque aún tiene muchas barriadas peligrosas.


----------



## walter31

^^
Ciertamente interesante potencial paisajístico que se ha venido desperdiciando.

aqui una más



walter31 said:


>


y otras del internet


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Hermosos paisajes...


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE




----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE




----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE




----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Tiene potencial, algunas panoramicas no le favorecen.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE




----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE




----------



## JUANCHO

Definitivamente hay mucho movimiento comercial en Chimbote.


----------



## JmC3dmodelator

Buenas fotos se ve bastante movimiento...


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Parece que los foristas se hubieran extinguido o haber tomado vacaciones...


----------



## skyscrapercity-CHB

Hola saben como va la construcción del centro comercial de Chimbote


----------



## alibiza_1014

Concuerdo con la opinion de varios foristas. Chimbote tiene bastante potencial de crecimiento, pero ojala sea más vertical que horizontal, ya que los terrenos se ván haciendo más escasos. Creo que esto es algo que esta pasando en todas las ciudades peruanas, sobretodo si no queremos invadir terrenos que nos serviran para seguir produciendo más agricultura y alimentos para la creciente población del pais y tambien para exportación.


----------



## Limeñito

Un paisaje natural impresionante.


----------



## walymr

Excelente las fotos, creo que faltan mas panoramicas de la ciudad... pediria al amigo que postea las fotos mas audacia para las mismas, como subirse a algunos edificios y tomar desde ahi, y ampliar un poco la PERSPECTIVA de las mismas para tener mas imagen.

Buen trabajo.

PD: En este mismo topico siguen diciendo PLAZUELA 28 DE JULIO cuando hace mas de 1 decada, casi 2, se llama: PLAZA GRAU.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

> *Walymr:*Excelente las fotos, creo que faltan mas panoramicas de la ciudad... pediria al amigo que postea las fotos mas audacia para las mismas, como subirse a algunos edificios y tomar desde ahi, y ampliar un poco la PERSPECTIVA de las mismas para tener mas imagen.


Buen punto, lo tendré en cuenta en una próxima visita, sólo estuve un día por allá, pero recordemos que las performances de los edificios no son tan altas y además las "azoteas" son un poquito desagradables visualmente...


----------



## dark0dc0

de verdad que chimbote esta creciendo


----------



## Lilimona

Chimbote es una ciudad bonita, con mucho potencial paisajista que deberia ser difundido y aprovechado


----------



## dark0dc0

…


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Y la foto??????.... :S


----------



## walymr

La foto está ahi, no la ves?


----------



## dark0dc0

…


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

O mi lap no carga la foto o de verdad soy el ciego de Sky craper


----------



## Justdoit

VISITANTE_ONLINE said:


> Una del frontis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> CENTRO CULTURAL CENTENARIO DE CHIMBOTE*
> 
> El Centro Cultural Centenario de Chimbote tiene más de cuatro mil metros cuadrados dedicados a la cultura. Cuenta con Biblioteca (Sala Infantil, Sala de Letras y Ciencias Humanas, Sala de Ciencias), Hemeroteca, Telecentro, Galería de arte, Cine club y Sala multiusos.
> 
> En el Centro Cultural Centenario de Chimbote se realizan conferencias, presentaciones de libros, mesas redondas, talleres, teatro infantil, cuenta cuentos, clases de manualidades, exhibición de artes plásticas, ciclo de películas, ciclo de documentales, entre otras actividades para beneficio de la población chimbotana y de toda la región.


Donde esta ubicado esto? es en chimbote centro ????


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Si, al costado de la caja del Santa, en una perpendicular a la Av. Gálvez.


----------



## walymr

Si, es en el Jr. Alfonso Ugarte, se construyó en los terrenos del llamado: EX PLAN DE PADRINOS.
S


Justdoit said:


> Donde esta ubicado esto? es en chimbote centro ????


----------



## Justdoit

walymr said:


> Si, es en el Jr. Alfonso Ugarte, se construyó en los terrenos del llamado: EX PLAN DE PADRINOS.
> S


Ahora que mencionas ex plan de padrinos, nunca supe para que servia ese local, a que se dedicaba?.
pense que este local quedaba en todo Galvez al costado de la caja municipal, creo que tambien es un centro cultural donde venden artesania, hacen teatro o algo asi. A quedado bonita esa obra, felicitaciones.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

> dejo una foto de chimbto
> 
> 
> 
> __________________


Hey ya pude ver la foto, muy buena eh... parece sacada del Discovery channel


----------



## MIKE_USA2004

LO IMPORTANTE QUE CHIMBOTE ESTA CAMBIANDO Y PARA BIEN; LUCE MEJOR CHIMBOTE SE NOTA EL PROGRESO QUE ESTA TENIENDO LA CIUDAD...CHIMBOTE TIENE MUCHO POTENCIAL, SOBRE TODO EN SU AREA COSTERA; SUS PLAYAS DEL SUR SON HERMOSISIMAS, SRES. CHIMBOTANOS ESTA EN UDS. PROMOCIONAR SUS LINDAS PLAYAS Y PROPONER PROYECTOS POR ESAS AREAS; QUIEN SABE DE REPENTE ALGUN INVERSIONISTA SE ANIMA PORQUE POTENCIAL TIENE...SALUDOS


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Creo que el creador del thread se quedó sin palabras...


----------



## BRITNEYFAN

QUE LUGARES ME RECOMIENDAN VISITAR, IRE EL PROXIMO MES DE TURISMO.


----------



## dark0dc0

…


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Pero recomiendale algún lugar...


----------



## macross1

Hola, soy de cusco pero ahora estoy viviendo en trujillo, el anterior fin de semana visite chimbote estuve en el malecon graui y calles aledañas, y tambien visite el vivero forestal , bonito de verdad, pero escuche por ahi que existe otra ciudad llamada nueva chimbote, es ciert eso????? y es mas escuche que es mas bonito inclusive que chimbote en este caso la vieja. que es donde estuve supongo. exijo una explicacion.......................... sobre todo de los chimbotanos y si es con fotos mejor.....


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

MACROSS, SI REVISAS EL THREAD PÁGINAS ATRÁS ENCONTRARÁS FOTOS DE NUEVO CHIMBOTE, PARA QUE TE HAGAS UNA IDEA... SALUDOS:d


----------



## walymr

Chimbote es una ciudad interesante, soy chimbotano, pero a pesar de no vivir en ella hace mucho, siempre la visito, y cada vez que lo hago encuentro mucho potencial en ella, y sobre todo, que la gente percibe cada vez (aunque a paso muy lento) un concepto de modernidad diferente a otras ciudades, y esto lo digo por que en Chimbote no se estila en obras urbanas al tipo de modernidad o clase acostumbrados, esto ya lo han podido observar muchos foristas en persona o en fotos, con criticas buenas y malas.

Chimbote y Nuevo Chimbote tienen como frontera natural al RIO LACRAMARCA (al norte Chimbote y al sur Nuevo Chimbote).

Tienes por ejemplo al Vivero Forestal que se encuentra a la entrada de Chimbote, el Malecón Grau (que por cierto los visitaste), la actual plaza de armas que luce remosada y son esas caidas de agua al frente que son bastante atractivas, el comercio se ha dinamizado mucho en el centro.

En el sur están principalmente sus playas, la mas conocida es Besique, tienes además al Dorado, y ultimamente publicitada Playa Bonita, la Plaza Mayor de Nuevo Chimbote (actualmente la mas grande del PERU) con acceso inalambrico a internet (no estoy seguro si se mantiene), rodeada de restaurantes y agencias bancarias, una zona bastante segura en verdad. De hecho Nuevo Chimbote agrupa la mayor parte de la vida Bohemia (llamese discotecas, bares, restaurantes, y centros nocturnos), a su vez es mas "verde" que Chimbote, no por algo se le conoce como el distrito Ecologico, de dia sugiero darte una caminata por los alrededores de los Pantanos de Villa Maria.

Quizá haya mucho mas que ver ahora, esperemos el aporte de otro forista chimbotano.

PD:
Los fines de semana se organizan paseos en Bote (chalanas) hacia la Isla Blanca (que es la que viste en tu paseo por el Malecón), peninsula el ferrol, playas y zonas donde habitan especies marinas. Muy recomendable.
También puedes ir con un grupo de amigos (no aconsejable ir solo) al cerro de la JUVENTUD, aquel que se vé al nor-oeste de Chimbote, el mismo que tiene una CRUZ iluminada.

Saludos.





macross1 said:


> Hola, soy de cusco pero ahora estoy viviendo en trujillo, el anterior fin de semana visite chimbote estuve en el malecon graui y calles aledañas, y tambien visite el vivero forestal , bonito de verdad, pero escuche por ahi que existe otra ciudad llamada nueva chimbote, es ciert eso????? y es mas escuche que es mas bonito inclusive que chimbote en este caso la vieja. que es donde estuve supongo. exijo una explicacion.......................... sobre todo de los chimbotanos y si es con fotos mejor.....


----------



## dark0dc0

…


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

> *Walymr:*Chimbote es una ciudad interesante, soy chimbotano, pero a pesar de no vivir en ella hace mucho, siempre la visito, y cada vez que lo hago encuentro mucho potencial en ella, y sobre todo, que la gente percibe cada vez (aunque a paso muy lento) un concepto de modernidad diferente a otras ciudades, y esto lo digo por que en Chimbote no se estila en obras urbanas al tipo de modernidad o clase acostumbrados, esto ya lo han podido observar muchos foristas en persona o en fotos, con criticas buenas y malas.
> 
> Chimbote y Nuevo Chimbote tienen como frontera natural al RIO LACRAMARCA (al norte Chimbote y al sur Nuevo Chimbote).
> 
> Tienes por ejemplo al Vivero Forestal que se encuentra a la entrada de Chimbote, el Malecón Grau (que por cierto los visitaste), la actual plaza de armas que luce remosada y son esas caidas de agua al frente que son bastante atractivas, el comercio se ha dinamizado mucho en el centro.
> 
> En el sur están principalmente sus playas, la mas conocida es Besique, tienes además al Dorado, y ultimamente publicitada Playa Bonita, la Plaza Mayor de Nuevo Chimbote (actualmente la mas grande del PERU) con acceso inalambrico a internet (no estoy seguro si se mantiene), rodeada de restaurantes y agencias bancarias, una zona bastante segura en verdad. De hecho Nuevo Chimbote agrupa la mayor parte de la vida Bohemia (llamese discotecas, bares, restaurantes, y centros nocturnos), a su vez es mas "verde" que Chimbote, no por algo se le conoce como el distrito Ecologico, de dia sugiero darte una caminata por los alrededores de los Pantanos de Villa Maria.
> 
> Quizá haya mucho mas que ver ahora, esperemos el aporte de otro forista chimbotano.
> 
> PD:
> Los fines de semana se organizan paseos en Bote (chalanas) hacia la Isla Blanca (que es la que viste en tu paseo por el Malecón), peninsula el ferrol, playas y zonas donde habitan especies marinas. Muy recomendable.
> También puedes ir con un grupo de amigos (no aconsejable ir solo) al cerro de la JUVENTUD, aquel que se vé al nor-oeste de Chimbote, el mismo que tiene una CRUZ iluminada.
> 
> Saludos.


Siempre aportando, bien con eso...



> *dark0dc0:*muy buena la explicacion


Resucitaste hombre...


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Olvidaba lo del descubrimiento arqueológico en Chimbote, 5 000 años de antigüedad, realmente impresionante, esperemos que las autoridades sepan cuidar y promocionar adecuadamente este invalorable hallazgo para afianzar el turismo... es sorprendente como el pasado también dijo presente para darle más puntos al puerto ahora que tanto los necesita... ya es hora del cambio.


----------



## dark0dc0

…


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

> Empezado por arqueologiadelperu.com
> El vestigio se llama Pueblo Viejo, está ubicado en Chimbote y tiene al menos cinco mil años de antigüedad, vestigio espectacular de lo que podría ser similar a Caral y Bandurria.
> 
> El área de proyectos Arqueológicos y Turísticos de la Municipalidad Provincial del Santa (Ancash), descubrió el sitio arqueológico, en la cuenca del río Lacramarca, del distrito de Chimbote.
> 
> Se calcula que este vestigio tiene una antigüedad de al menos cinco mil años y que, por sus características, guarda similitud con los restos arqueológicos de Caral, tal como lo confirmó a ese medio la arqueóloga Ruth Shady, directora del Proyecto Especial Arqueológico Caral-Supe, quien manifestó que esta civilización tiene relación hasta la provincia del Santa y que según opinión del arqueologo Régulo Franco es impresionante.
> 
> Alberto Jorge Estrada, coordinador del área municipal de Proyectos Arqueológicos y Turísticos, indicó que el lugar tiene una extensión aproximada de cinco hectáreas y su infraestructura es predominantemente de piedra.
> 
> Las evidencias observadas hasta el momento dan cuenta de un centro ceremonial con una construcción piramidal de 15 metros de altura, una plaza cuadrangular y frente a ella un anfiteatro circular hundido.
> 
> “Esto nos da una visión de que podría estar relacionada con la civilización Caral, por las características de su estructura, y su antigüedad, que sería de unos 5,000 años”, manifestó el funcionario.
> 
> Dijo que, como paso inicial, se levantó información de todo lo encontrado, con apoyo del arqueólogo Régulo Franco, de la Fundación Wiese, y luego se buscará gestionar presupuesto para un proyecto de investigación y puesta en valor.
> 
> “Lo que hemos visto nos ha sorprendido gratamente. Estamos ante lo que podría ser un destino arqueológico de importancia para la provincia, un potencial turístico que incluso puede adherirse a la Ruta Moche”, remarcó.
> 
> Refirió que, al parecer, hubo presencia de huaqueros en la zona, pero al tratarse de una construcción de piedra no pudieron excavar a profundidad, lo que hubiera pasado si eran estructuras de adobe.
> 
> Pueblo Viejo se encuentra en una zona seca y árida, a dos horas de viaje por tierra desde Chimbote, capital del Santa
> 
> A este descubrimiento arqueológico, se suma el hallazgo de un ceramio retrato de un dignatario de la cultura Chimbote ancestral tardía, en Palamenco, similar al Señor de Sipán. Estos descubrimientos se efectuaron en el marco del proyecto Identidad Chimbote, el cual contó con el asesoramiento de la Fundación Wiese.


Buena información, se agradece el aporte...


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Se renueva la urgente necesidad de fotos en este espacio, a todos los foristas por favor un pequeño aporte...


----------



## walymr

Planeo ir a Chimbote en Diciembre, espero poder tomar fotos de la zona.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Y el cine Chavín???, por qué no lo vuelven teatro municipal????????


----------



## walymr

Eso es propiedad privada poco o nada se puede hacer por eso.
Pero para tu conocimiento, tanto Chimbote como Nuevo Chimbote planean hacer sus propios teatros.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

y en qué lugar especificamente serán construidos???????????


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

FELIZ NAVIDAD CHIMBOTE...


----------



## Justdoit

Que hay de nuevo viejo ???? fotitos de Ximbote para deleitarnos. como quedaron los complejos deportivo que construyo la Muni ???


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

algunas fotos por favor...


----------



## dark0dc0

…


----------



## dark0dc0

…


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

dark0dc0 estamos esperando las fotos con ansias...


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

dark0dc0 said:


> Hola.
> 
> Hoy voy a tomar fotos nueva de la ciudad para subirlas xd
> 
> 
> ...


Cuando?????????????:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Justdoit said:


> Que hay de nuevo viejo ???? fotitos de Ximbote para deleitarnos. como quedaron los complejos deportivo que construyo la Muni ???


Qué habrá sido de tu vida just it???????


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Alguien puede postear fotos de la Av. Meiggs?????, me cuentan que terminaron de remodelarla...


----------



## skyscrapercity-CHB

Fotoss pliss


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Para mantener vivo el thread


----------



## Dkrilim

^^ esta foto la tomaron desde el cerro de "La Paz" ...?? que por cierto esta buenisima...!!!


----------



## luisinho81

Excelente foto, se ve muy bonita la ciudad de noche.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

fotos??????...


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

excelente la ultima foto


----------



## Xtremizta

Q HERMOSA LA ULTIMA FOTO


----------



## Justdoit

VISITANTE_ONLINE said:


> Qué habrá sido de tu vida just it???????


Lejitos de Ximbot, pero pendiente de las obras que se realicen, ahora ultimo me enteré que estan remodelando la av. industrial, la que va desde el coliseo Paul Harris hasta ENAPU.
Algo mas que deba saber ????? Tomense la molestia de tomar unas foticos con su cel aunque sea para deleite de los que estamos fuera de la ciudad.
Se les agradece su atenciòn.


----------



## futernamb

Vivero Forestal:


----------



## futernamb

Centro arqueológico Punkurí:

Nepeña - Punkurí - Huaca Culebra 

Para visitar Nepeña, debe partir desde Chimbote con un auto que por sólo S/.5.00 y en 50 minutos lo dejará en este lugar.
Si contrata una mototaxi, esta podrá llevarlo por S/.8.00 a diferentes atractivos como La Huaca Culebra, El Manantial del Pipi y colmenas. 
Para visitar Punkurí deberá viajar 15 minutos adicionales con rumbo Este y llegará al Museo de Sitio donde por solo 2 soles conocerá el templo con influencia Sechín.


----------



## futernamb

Restos Arqueológicos de Palamenco - Chimbote - Ancash

Ubicado a 45 Km al este de Chimbote y a unos 6 Km antes del Centro Poblado de Lacramarca Alta.

Una pequeña reseña nos dice que allí, en más 300 rocas con figuras grabadas fueron representados: Serpientes, el Fenómeno de El Niño, Camélidos, Aguilas, Loros, Lagartijas, el desaparecido Oso de Anteojos, un Sacerdote Chavinense, la Flora y Fauna de la época, así como diversos cuerpos celestes , Hombres y Divinidades.

Palamenco es el que tiene mayor cantidad de "PETROGLIFOS" en Ancash y su antigüedad aproximada es de 3,000 años.


----------



## futernamb

Proyecto Recreacional EcoTurístico Tangay Point - Nuevo Chimbote - Ancash

Tangay Point se encuentra ubicado en el Distrito de Nuevo Chimbote. Es un Proyecto Recreacional EcoTurístico. Se puede llegar en MotoCar (Aprox. 2 nuevos soles por persona) y su recorrido dura aprox. 10 minutos, en bicicleta 30 minutos aproximado o también se puede llegar caminando aproximadamente 60 minutos.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Es una maravilla saber que se está recuperando el vivero forestal, solo faltaría mejorar la fachada, aquella que limita con la Urb. los pinos y que gusto saber que en nuevo chimbote existe ese recreo tangay points, realmente no tenía conocimiento de ello...y que decir de los restos arqueológicos, 1000 puntos , gracias por las fotos futernamb, eres un excelente forista...


----------



## futernamb

De nada amigo Visitante siempre tratando de apoyar a que conozcan mi ciudad 

Cerro de la Paz o de la Juventud:

No es cosa de subir el cerro y ya, antes de llegar a la punta que es donde está la cruz podemos reposar un poco visitando un pequeño mirador que es de donde han sacado magníficas tomas de la ciudad, reflexionar un poco en la capilla o visitar las catacumbas y dejar nuestra firma en el libro de visitas, ahora no sé si hayan mejorado o agregado algo no he ido allá hace muchos años, muy aparte del valor religioso es un buen lugar para el deporte extremo .


----------



## futernamb

Isla Blanca - Chimbote

Recorrido desde ENAPU hasta una de las varias playas de la Isla Blanca, excelente.


----------



## futernamb

Aquí dejo links donde encontrarán fotos tomadas por viajeros:

Nepeña - Punkurí - Huaca Culebra 
http://www.worldisround.com/articles/340515/text.html

Moro
http://www.worldisround.com/articles/327492/index.html

Tortugas, Sechín y Playa Las Haldas.
http://www.worldisround.com/articles/326625/index.html

http://www.worldisround.com/articles/322478/index.html


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

Excelentes tomas del mar chimbotano, te hacen sentir tan cerca e inmerso en él, bravo futer...


----------



## walymr

Ese muelle es el culpable de la hermosa playa chimbotana de antaño, donde en pleno centro, en lo que ahora es el Hotel Chimu "ex hotel de turistas" y Plaza Grau la gente veraneaba, puesto que al tener forma de herradura las corrientes marinas ingresaban a la bahia y luego salian hacia el norte, lamentablemente el espigón construido bloqueaba esa salida y por eso la marea subió como la conocemos ahora "por lo que tuvo que enrocarse" y la contaminación de paso se quedó mas visible.

Saludos.


----------



## VISITANTE_ONLINE

walymr said:


> Ese muelle es el culpable de la hermosa playa chimbotana de antaño, donde en pleno centro, en lo que ahora es el Hotel Chimu "ex hotel de turistas" y Plaza Grau la gente veraneaba, puesto que al tener forma de herradura las corrientes marinas ingresaban a la bahia y luego salian hacia el norte, lamentablemente el espigón construido bloqueaba esa salida y por eso la marea subió como la conocemos ahora "por lo que tuvo que enrocarse" y la contaminación de paso se quedó mas visible.
> 
> Saludos.


Es una pena realmente, Chimbote se proyectaba a ser como Acapulco en México...hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## skyscrapercity-CHB

Que bonitas las playas de la isla blanca ya podrian hacer un proyecto :O


----------



## Inkandrew9

Punkurì, amo ese jaguar/puma psicodèlico ...xD!
No sabìa de eseos petroglifos en Palamemco, una novedad.
La capilla sobre el Cerro de la paz, sobretodo ese ojo ...xD! 
Lo que no me gusta mucho es esa cruz, mmm deberìan reemplazarla con una de mejor diseño.


Y pues, me quedo con esta foto, làstima que de dia sea otro cantar


----------

